# Which Wi-Fi Router ?



## ashu_dps (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi, m getting a 2Mbps night unltd connection 

but need to share it with 3 of my friends !

One of them has a PC and rest of us have a laptop. So m planning for a Wi-Fi router.

Also we have a purely unltd connection (256Kbps) by spectra smart which gives us the service through LAN wire. So i need a router which can accept in input through the RJ45 plug from both, in daytime Spectra Smart, in Night from the LAN Output of router and distribute it to atleast 4-5 laptops by Wi-Fi and one or two PC by wires.

So plz advice me which one to get and how much will it cost approximately ?


----------



## Akshay (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Netgear W834G wireless router cum ADSL modem shud solve ur prb. U can chk ebay 4 price (arnd Rs.3600-3900).


----------



## sivarap (Jul 30, 2007)

since you already have a modem, go for the wireless router alone......
I have a DLink router....It cost me around 2500....


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 30, 2007)

Found these 2

Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router WRT54G - wireless router Reviews. Routers Reviews by CNET.

*reviews.cnet.com/routers/linksys-wireless-g-broadband/4505-3319_7-20796906.html?tag=also

NetGear WGR614 54 Mbps Wireless Router Reviews. Routers Reviews by CNET.

*reviews.cnet.com/routers/netgear-wgr614-54-mbps/4505-3319_7-21218238.html

Also the netgear will cost smthng arnd 1900 to 1800 for a new one while this linksys is greater than 2.7K


----------



## ashu_dps (Aug 1, 2007)

Finally got the Buffalo WHR-G54S-AP now for Rs 2250 with VAT.  

Working great. Totally hassle free with a lil irritating authentication type connection of mine(Spectranet). Working gr8 over quite long range.

Very good router!


----------



## gsmsikar (Nov 18, 2007)

i have a adsl modem and i want to make it wireless , should i buy wireless router with inbuilt adsl modem 
or 
only wireless router ?

is there any configuration needed if i buy only wireless router and connect it with my adsl modem ?
what is the connection setup ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> i have a adsl modem and i want to make it wireless , should i buy wireless router with inbuilt adsl modem
> or
> only wireless router ?


If you already own a DSL modem..than dont buy a modem cum router....In your case, I will suggest you to buy only wireless router.



> is there any configuration needed if i buy only wireless router and connect it with my adsl modem ?
> what is the connection setup ?


There is no special setting.......
Just connect the input port of Wireless modem to output port of DSL modem.And after that do required setup.

First time, when you are doing setup, dont use wireless, rather perform setting on wire with LAN wire.

All, wifi modem come with both wifi and LAN port.So, do required setting with LAN wire.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 18, 2007)

man jus go for net gear i got last month for 3300 /- 

must hv...


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep, very true it is really a cute piece on the desk.I must admit, that is one prime reason why I ditched Linksys, which looks so gaudy.I was afraid to state this before


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 18, 2007)

I am a proud owner of Netgear WGR614. It looks really cool. And has decent range.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 19, 2007)

go n take it net gear man..


----------

